# Slingshot survival knife!



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Seen this before?

http://www.nexternal.com/armynavy/images/adventurer-survival-knife.gif

I've one still in box, bought it about 15yrs ago! Rubber is all dark amber now!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one too I'll see if I can upload a picture


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice, I had pretty much that exact same one about 20 years ago.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

here's a pic of mine


----------

